# Devils Lake Ice Fishing Gathering



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This week is the last week that you'll be able to get a room discount for the Ice Fishing Gathering in Devils Lake on Jan. 15th.

More info on the rooms are located here:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=10286

FYI

Hope to see you there!


----------

